# A/C, Heater controls removal



## Hanna-sama (Oct 23, 2008)

How do you remove the paneling where the HVAC controls are. My wifes heater is not working so I need to get in there and work on it. Anyone know why the knobs don't work?


----------



## DrunkenTigerJK (Dec 7, 2008)

Hanna-sama said:


> How do you remove the paneling where the HVAC controls are. My wifes heater is not working so I need to get in there and work on it. Anyone know why the knobs don't work?


Assuming it's the 3rd generation model she has, I believe you just pull it off from underneath.

But it sounds like the problem may be beyond the knob..


----------

